# 17-Pound Burr Oak Trip Report



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I took a pretty good angler to Burr Oak State Park yesterday. And we caught some good ones. And had lots of activity. We had an (our best five) over 17-pound bag.

*Report - *

- Only caught one prior to noon. Then the wind kicked up and turned them on. The wind blew pretty strong from noon till just before dark.
- Water temps were in the low 60s.
- Most fish were caught (I'm not giving specific locations.) in less than 6-FOW on wind blown areas. The harder the wind blew... The better the bite.
- A few fish caught on JignPig. One fish caught on my Bomber 4A. One fish caught on spinnerbait ticking on milfoil. My client (great guy) stubbornly threw his Strike King KVD square bill for hours and didn't catch any bass on it.

*Top Presentation *- Lucky Craft Pointers/Smithwick Rogues/Rapala X-Raps. And that was the ticket. And they were slammin' 'em!
Of all the anglers I saw fishing. I hadn't seen any of them throwing jerkbaits. So, I proved my theory while pre-fishing it. And (luckily) put it into practice on my guided trip. The theory is... Don't do what everyone else is doing.
*Here's a hint to beginner anglers *- When fishing in clearer water, use less aggressive colors. When fishing in dirty/muddy water, use bold/aggressive colors.

This lake has had lots and lots of fishing pressure on it lately. With pre-fishing for last weekends tournament. And then the tournament itself. And then the Tuesday nighter tournament hit it hard again. Not to mention the other recreational anglers. 

I dropped our 4-1/4 pounder (the biggest one) into the water while preparing for the pictures. Oh well, we still got some pics. And all fish were returned healthy and alive.

(I hope these reports don't bore you folks.)


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a firm believer in the "show them something different" theory. And clearly it works! Great report.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

there great!!! Keep em coming.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Redfox09 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the report!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Very nice Fish, Congrats


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Woulda been some very nice tournament fish u have there...well done.


----------



## WillyB2 (Dec 28, 2008)

Good report JignPig. Appreciate all the insight and keep those reports coming.


----------



## CMH (May 28, 2011)

Mr. Stubborn says 'hi' Jeff!

Loved the trip- and getting to know you better was even better.

Looking forward to the next trip on my fav lake.

BTW- I will show you up next time brother!!!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Heck no!! Love the reports and the sharing of information!!
Way to go!!!


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

thanks for the nice report


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice report. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

